# Recs for a training DVD?



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

My son, who is a freshman in high school, would like to begin training with our dogs. Can anyone recommend a basic training DVD, something simple and easy to follow?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Deb, there's lots of videos at Dog Star Daily. http://www.dogstardaily.com/videos/training


----------

